# Pulldown Menue mit Frontpage 2003



## Jadoan (11. Januar 2004)

Hi,
ich arbeite mir Frontpage 2003 und würde gerne ein Pulldownmenue als navigation benutzen. Wer kann mir weiterhelfen, wie das mit Frontapge 2003 geht?
Gruß
Andrea


----------



## tittli (12. Januar 2004)

frontpage kannst du rauchen...


----------



## Jadoan (12. Januar 2004)

Vielen Dank, aber die Antwort hilft mir nicht weiter.
Hätte da alternativ auch noch NOF 7.5 mit dem ich arbeiten könnte.
Ich würde mich aber doch mehr über Antworten freuen, die das Thema betreffen.
gruß
Andrea


----------

